# hood latch picture needed.



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

so one of the low beam bulbs went out. go to pop the hood and nothing. 

short story is the entire cable came through the firewall. little ball and everything. 100% complete. 

ive dropped the belly pan but there is zero way of getting to the hood latch. 

what i need is a picture of the hood latch on the hood. i got 2 of the nuts off, but it seems there is one on the back passenger part of it. i need to see where. 

a crappy cell phone pic will work just fine. i just need something to go off of. if you need to, you can picture message my phone, email me, whatever. 

thanks guys.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

found it. nevermind.


----------

